# New Forgeworld Space Marine Goodies



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SPACE-MARINE-CHARACTER-CONVERSION-SET.html

NEW TRANSFERS AND BRASS ETCH FOR ORCS TOO
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I love forgeworld, gonna pick some up for my black legion!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That powerfist is AWESOME! As is the combi-flamer...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

there alright, £10 ain't too bad either I suppose


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

ooooh nice....


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I like all of it, but the combi flamer leaves much to be desired. I don't like how it has one barrel for both the bolter band flamer part of the weapon, also where's the fuel canister for the flamer? Still I'd use it as it's better than no combi flamer at all, plus I suppose it would be easy enough to convert it to add a fuel canister.

Edit: I'm thoroughly impressed by the transfer sheets, fingers crossed they do one for Dark Angels in the near future.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool :biggrin: Now to convince the wife I need them!!!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Blood Ravens transfer sheet? At last!

Preordered


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

that character conversion set just reeks of iron hands


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

mcmuffin said:


> that character conversion set just reeks of iron hands


Agreed and it's a good thing imo. The Iron Hands have really been getting crapped on as of late (pretty much ever since the 4th edition Marine Codex).


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

yay for iron hands, cant wait to get my hands on that kit.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Iron Hands = GW's toilet paper. they are one of the most interesting chapters of the space marines, who are totally ignored in the SM codex in place of smurfs and all of their gayass characters, what are there, 6 in the codex if i'm not mistaken? what about 1 iron hand character? anyway, rant over, that power fist is indeed, very cool and the transfer sheets look good.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

IF and Ultras get all the attention. IFs, BT, and CFs have their goodies. Salmanders have the best SC. Khan for WS. Shrike for RG. Ultras have a whole damn Codex with, what, 6 SCs?! DAs, BAs, and SWs have their own Dex. So that leaves..... IHs. Which there is nothing for...... at least the Forge Master is a fluffy option. I guess when Manus died all SC/Rules potential died with him. At least you get some conversion bits.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

That powerfist be bitchin'!


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

To be fair, I always though the Iron Hands were a bit silly. What;s the point of going through all that organic restructuring of your body to turn you into a super human when all along all you want to do is lop bits off and turn into a robot to do the same thing... :laugh:


I'm a bit dissapointed with the kit, but its a step in the right direction. Fond of the old skool plasma pistol!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

will deffinately be picking a couple of those conversion kits up.

that powerfist is shit hot!

also, more bionic limbs are welcome anytime


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> where's the fuel canister for the flamer?


Isn't the flamer on a combi-flamer a one-shot weapon? So wouldn't a canister be unnecessary? Surely they can argue that the fuel is inside a tiny part of the bolter. On the inside of the forward grip for example? In fact, look the bolter, the front part is a little different to other bolters of that pattern, which could explain where the hidden ammo is.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

All combis are one shot on the non-bolter side.

Which means I am never sure when to fire my Sternguard's combi-melta..

I might get the "charecter pack" too at some point.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> IF and Ultras get all the attention. IFs, BT, and CFs have their goodies. Salmanders have the best SC. Khan for WS. Shrike for RG. Ultras have a whole damn Codex with, what, 6 SCs?! DAs, BAs, and SWs have their own Dex. So that leaves..... IHs. Which there is nothing for...... at least the Forge Master is a fluffy option. I guess when Manus died all SC/Rules potential died with him. At least you get some conversion bits.


Hi we're the chaos legions. We have no books at all. We thank you for mentioning us in a rant about forgotten chapters.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> Hi we're the chaos legions. We have no books at all. We thank you for mentioning us in a rant about forgotten chapters.


i collect world eaters and 1k sons as well, so i feel the pain, because "codex: they are not smurfs or loyalists do they are shit" does not do them justice. i have lost hope at this point that we will get a legion book, all i want is a re-release of codex: CSM 3.5 ed. i am going to wallow and fantasize about characterful chaos space marines.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

BLOOD RAVENS!

Must get at some point.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Got my transfer sheet (Blood Ravens) in the post today 

Bit over packaged though, comes in a card backed envelope... inside a cardboard box with bubblewrap!

Now time to put the transfers on all my models...


----------

